# Start your day in the kitchen with a positive attitude.....



## miguel moral (Mar 1, 2013)

Although we have the toughest job in food and beverage, we still have to be in control of ourselves and our behavior. Things that we do everyday such as productivity, generating profit, cutting expenses, creativity, dealing with peers can be all learned but with a positive approach. Therefore, skills can be learned but not the attitude. The attitude is yours! So as a Chef and as a leader, start your day with a positive attitude and you will see the difference at the end of the day. Happy cooking and good day!!!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I have the most difficult person I have ever encountered in my department and l've learned to take him as I find him.. He is is a complainer and he goes on about the most insignificant things.... And I tell myself every day that it is his issue not mine and I make sure I laugh at least once a day and I face the music with my best foot forward. My managers know what I deal with and they go out of their way to make me laugh too... As for mr grump, he is going to complain his way to the unemployment line


----------



## solsen1985 (Feb 27, 2013)

they always do lol


----------



## steve yak (Apr 1, 2011)

Being positive can be a harder task then the task we're getting paid for. At least at the restaurant I work at, your surround by people that just don't care, always have an excuse and when you offer constructive criticism people act liked you just kicked them in the junk. I remember coming up through the ranks, you kept your head down your mouth shut and did whatever you had to do to help the team cross the "finish line". I hope those days are not gone, but from where I stand their starting to become a fading memory.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Steve, it all comes from the people you work with.  I have the shift partner from Hell and usually I nod and smile when she goes on her gripe fests becuse it is really not worth the argument if I dare to disagree with her, all hell breaks loose. She has started doing that to the boss and her days are numbered now..

i've noticed a change in how they talk to me and how they talk to her.   With me the bosses are friendly and the joke around wth me.... With her it is all business land if there is any joking it is directed at me...


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

steve yak said:


> Being positive can be a harder task then the task we're getting paid for. At least at the restaurant I work at, your surround by people that just don't care, always have an excuse and when you offer constructive criticism people act liked you just kicked them in the junk. I remember coming up through the ranks, you kept your head down your mouth shut and did whatever you had to do to help the team cross the "finish line". I hope those days are not gone, but from where I stand their starting to become a fading memory.


I agree with you Steve whole hearted but I also agree with leeniek.My attitude is always positive and I have found that its best just to not buy into the BS because if you do you just feed the ugly animal of negativity. You always perform better work and have a much better sense of accomplishment when you are happy and positive. Just don't feed that bad animal and keep your eyes on the " finish line".


----------

